# Todays pick up!!



## flankdrive04 (Feb 4, 2010)

I scored some nice stuff today from a Bio engineering mob that was closing down.
(well its a pretty good haul for me...)







100 of these!! (never used, no SMD in sight!) not sure what type they are?? quite large - about 320mm x 120mm
Server Memory??

















A selection of memory (1.2kg)








box of CPU's and large gold pins etc..








Got it all for free, but had to take 6 CRT monitors too (dropped them at the free e-cycle joint!!)

There was also a shoe box full of VGA, Modem, and 'other' cards, but didn't bother with a pic

This is significant for me, as it would take a LONG time for me to gather this amount of fingers (each board has equivalent fingers to about 4 peripheral cards)

Thanks!!


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 4, 2010)

Run your finger down the edge of those fingers. They look "thick".
You should get a good yield from them and memory looks pretty old as well.

Congrats!! 8)


----------



## flankdrive04 (Feb 5, 2010)

They feel heaps thicker than other cards I have, 

I am hopefull for a good yield, but am still at the 'gathering' stage. I will add these to my other stuff (6kg memory, 1.2 kg CPU's and 12 kg other various cards.

Thanks


----------



## hemicuda (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice score Flank, congrats!


----------



## rfd298 (Feb 5, 2010)

Shot and SCORE!!!! Very nice.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the comments!

I got a tip from amate whop works in a Bio systems and Mechatronics company, their R&D lab are due for a throw out, so I will be there next week to see what come up!


----------



## flankdrive04 (Feb 9, 2010)

I decided I would try to trim these fingers off with an industrial paper guiletine. It can slice through 2 reems of paper with ease, so thought I would try it on the un populated boards I picked up.

Will be doing this on the weekend at a friends factory, will post pics and a short vid if it works!!!

Cheeers.


***EDIT** also, should I process the pins and chips (pictured above) in the same AP as I do the fingers in?? or can I only do pins in a cell (like Steve's Videos)

Thanks.*


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 9, 2010)

There are some good posts here for processing the various types of CPU's
and pins. Different methods for different types of things based upon the
base metals associated with each one.

Read up FIRST, get a plan of action, assemble what you need to process
and refine your e-scrap materials and then try some smalll test batches
to work on your technique. Remember, measure twice and cut once. 8) 

Good luck and be safe!! 8)


----------



## Irons (Feb 9, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> There are some good posts here for processing the various types of CPU's
> and pins. Different methods for different types of things based upon the
> base metals associated with each one.
> 
> ...



I cut the board 3 times, and it's still too short. What should I do? :mrgreen:


----------



## dick b (Feb 9, 2010)

Cut it again till you get it right!!!!!!!!!!!
:x 
Dickb


----------



## Irons (Feb 9, 2010)

dick b said:


> Cut it again till you get it right!!!!!!!!!!!
> :x
> Dickb



Ok, I do that. If I have any problems, I'll come back and pick your brains.


----------



## dick b (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't pick toooooooo much, I only have a little bit.
I'll save you the typing.
Anything worth doing needs to be done right the first time! 
I got that bit of knowledge from Harold.
8) 
Dickb


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

All right boys, settle down.

8)


----------



## hemicuda (Feb 10, 2010)

Irons,
If you cut the board 3 times and it is still to short I can sell you a board stretcher....I have a spare out in my workshop,right beside my large bucket of steam, can of compression and right under my Universal joint gasket box.....LOL shall I wrap it up and send it your way? :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 10, 2010)

What about the Sky Hook ? :lol:


----------



## Irons (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll put them in my shop along with the divot stretcher and 100 feet of water line that I picked up cheap on Ebay. :lol:


----------



## flankdrive04 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

